# Shrimp Escape



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

I would say YES. I only have Ghost shrimp at the moment and just in case you dont kno yet but they jump super well. I do not know if they would jump out of a tank but I know that when i move them they always try to jump out of the net once it is out of the water and have done it a couple of times. Still lived though, just had to pick him up off the dirty floor :icon_frow


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

YES! There are lots of stories out there of wandering shrimp. I wouldn't make it easier for them to find a way out.


----------



## fishyfishy (Mar 18, 2005)

well seems i have learned the hard way havent seen him for a few days and its quite the small bare tank


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

If by algae eating shrimp you mean Amano shrimp, then yes they do have a bit of wanderlust and may try to creep out of the aquarium.

They are just trying to get back home to Japan.

Mike


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Depends on the species of shrimp, as others have noted. My biggest cherry shrimp tank has an open top and no suicide jumps to date. Amanos obviously a very different story.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

when i only had my 3 amano shrimp they started dissapearing.... well i also noticed exoskeletons so i knew they were molting... i have a powerfilter and checked it right away because my eels used to go into it.. i didnt see nething.. slowly they all dissapearded leaving only their molts i finally checked the filter again and they were all swimming around in it... odd so i took them out and cleaned my filter and put them back.... now the shrimp know what is up the pipe...

i think they got sucked up into it after they molted wile their exoskeletons were still soft... they have molted a few times since that and are getting really big!

so if u think your shrimp jumped always check the filter a few times!


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder what happen to them actually. Occassionally I will have amano shrimp and mosquito shrimp on my floor. Wonder why they like to jump so much.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah amanos are definitely jumpers.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

You mean they _HAVEN'T_ jumped yet?????

:wink: 

Figgy


----------



## laura292 (Feb 23, 2010)

*My amano shrimp jumped! after 2 days of having them!*

i was watching the shrimps last night and i notied that they were both sitting on the wod thing and one of them kept like clawing at his bely or where thenaughty bits would be. didnt have a cklue what it was doing and still dont so if you know, let me know!
but the main reason i came on here was ebcause both of them jumped out of the tank last night. well atleast i think they did. i found one of them halfway across the iving room with loads of dust on him (think he went under the tv and reaslised that was bad so came back out) i put him back in the tank because he was still alive(freaked out in my hand when i thought he was dead). i couldnt see the other shrimp anywhere, i searched everywhere, i moved all of the sofas and had a torch behind things i cant move and still no sign. im surprised they can walk that far to be honest but im now really sad that its dead.
i know i have like no material evidence of the other being dead but i cant find it in the tank or on the floor and im sure by the time i get home from work tonight, if i find it, it would have dried up.
i didnt realise that they would be able to get to the top of the tank and get through a ventilation hole!


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a collection of died shrimp that have escaped. 

The first couple were the hardest to deal with.... i was so sad.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i've had ghost shrimp and amano shrimp jump, but i haven't had any issue with my cherry shrimp..


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a female betta in my sorority tank completely disappear, its got a lid on it so it could not have jumped out, i even checked behind the tank and stand, and in the filter, i cleared all the decor inside and STILL no sign of her. So strange.


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> I had a female betta in my sorority tank completely disappear, its got a lid on it so it could not have jumped out, i even checked behind the tank and stand, and in the filter, i cleared all the decor inside and STILL no sign of her. So strange.


 
Ah crap...you mean I forgot to leave the ransom note?


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

rhytemaker said:


> Ah crap...you mean I forgot to leave the ransom note?


Hey! we can split the ransome.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

The amanos seem to be more apt to climb out of the tank withing the first month or so of getting them. I had several do this. My heaters are vertical and seemed to be the spot to sit atop and climb out from there, so I've since pushed them all down further in the tank. In my 75G I have a sponge over the aquaclear intake to keep the ember tetras out and the amanos spend a lot of time on the sponge. Sometimes it seems the females, full of ripening eggs are looking at how to get "upstream" to lay the eggs. When it's almost time to release their eggs seems to be the time when they are most anxious to get somewhere else. I have never had a male get out of the tank, just females.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

amano shrimp are from swamp areas (or so I read) and are fully capable of walking outside of the water, probably to transfer from one bog to another? They can run pretty darn quick too!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a crayfish/lobster escape from my tank once when I was about 10... I saw some huge bug looking thing walking around my hallway and I made my dad go pick it up. Turned out the lobster had escaped from my tank, left the bedroom, and was walking around in the hallway! Still don't know how he got out. He did always look like he was trying to climb the plants, but they were short. Maybe shrimp and lobsters LIKE to be in the air, like crabs do. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## nlaycook (Dec 31, 2015)

My amano shrimp was introduced to the tank at 7pm and last seen at 9pm. Officially reported missing the next morning at 7am. It's been 3 days now with no sign of him in the tank or filter. Search is officially being called off.


----------

